# Rahmenberatung



## Fox (13. Mai 2003)

Nochmal Off Topic, sorry:
Was haltet ihr vom WTP 4seasons???


----------



## Bremerhavener© (13. Mai 2003)

Der Neue ist sehr gut, sehr schöner Trails und Light Street Rahmen,
die alten waren etwas anfällig am Oberrohr, sind da ab und zu ma gerissen. Ist aber ausgebessert worden.

Sieht auf jeden Fall montiert extrem hammer aus, schoen flach,Gewicht is okay, Bremssockel an den Seatstays,dickes CNC-Steuerrohr und Tretlager...alles zu nem guten Preis !

Gibt natürlich viele andere gute Rahmen, kann ich nichma alle aufzaehlen aber 4Seasons is schon guddi für das Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (13. Mai 2003)

Wenn dir der Rahmen gefällt,sagt dir in dem Preissegment auch vielleicht der Fly Bikes Diablo zu, kannst du dir auch ma anschauen. Ist auch für Dirt/Light Street und hat die Vorteile das man ihn problemlos mit Rotor fahren kann und das er nur 2,66 (!) Kilo wiegt ,was wirklich unschlagbar ist.


----------



## Fox (13. Mai 2003)

Ja das wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit... Den fährt der kater ja glaub ich auch...






Ist der 4seasons immer noch nicht 100%ig Rotor kompatibel??? Letztes Jahr stand das ja glaube ich noch auf der Website... Außerdem haben die Bremssockel an den Bremsstreben den Vorteil das man ja ein kleineres Kettenblatt fahren kann. In meinem Fall wahrscheinlich ein 36er. Das Gewicht ist mir nicht ganz so wichtig... Obwohl ich nichts dagegen habe wenn der Rahmen etwas leichter ist...

[EDIT]
In der Gwichtstabelle von G&S steht für den 4seasons 03 2,95kg und für den Diablo 3kg...
[/EDIT]


----------



## kater (13. Mai 2003)

Nein, ich fahre den Estampida, quasi die stärkere Version des Diablo Frames.


----------



## Fox (13. Mai 2003)

Achso... Wie groß bist du denn??? Weil ich schätze ich werde einen etwas längeren Rahmen brauchen mit meinen 1,88m... Obwohl mir einige gesagt haben das es auch teilweise Geschmackssache ist wie groß man den Rahmen nimmt...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. Mai 2003)

Also die G&S Tabelle is nicht aktuell, der 2003er Diablo wiegt dank neuem Tubing 2,66 Kilo...Und ein 36er kannst du auch problemlos auf dem Diablo fahren, ich hab auch ne 36/14 an meinem Rahmen und die Bremse unten...oben rum macht halt nur keinen Lärm wenn die Kette draufschlaegt.

Und der 4Seasons is immer noch nicht rotorkompatibel- man kann aber ne Hoffman Rotorplatte nehmen die passt auch auf die dicken CNC-Steuerrohre.

WTP hat ja viele Rahmen und dieser ist halt primär für Dirt und langes Kabel. Street und Rampfahrer die n Rotor wollen greifen zum Omen und zum Primate.


----------



## kater (14. Mai 2003)

Ich bin ca. 175cm gross und fahre den Rahmen in 20,75". Hatte vorher einen 20" TT Rahmen, mit dem ich aber auch gut zurecht kam. Für Dirt würde ich 21" TT nehmen, da ich aber auch sehr viel Street fahre wäre dies IMHO zu lang.

Bei deiner Grösse wäre 20,75" TT und ein etwas längerer Vorbau (S&M Redneck z.B.) eine gute Wahl. Dann hast du einen wendigen Rahmen und noch genügend Platz für die Beine.


----------



## TheFallOfTroy (14. Mai 2003)

ich find den wtp schon ziemlich geil. aba fly bikes estampida rules


----------



## Fox (14. Mai 2003)

Ist der Unterschied zwischen 20,75 und 21 denn so heftig??? Ich meine das sind 0.25" mehr Oberrohr also 0,635cm die der Rahmen in der Länge wächst...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. Mai 2003)

Nein das ist nicht sooo heftig man kann das auch eigentlich durch den Vorbau und das Lenkersetting ausgleichen...

Ich bin aber auch von 20,5 auf 20,75 umgestiegen...und es ist wenig Unterschied,...aber es ist eben doch das kleine Fitzelchen mehr was mir gefaellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox (14. Mai 2003)

Hmm irgendwie verwirrt ihr mich... Langsam glaube ich, ich muss mal ne ausgiebige Probefahrt mit nem BMX machen...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (14. Mai 2003)

Die Katze im Sack kaufen wuerd ich auf jeden Fall nicht 

Aber nimm das nich so schwer mit den Oberrohrlaengen wenn du Street /Ramp /Dirt willst wuerde ich nicht unter 20,75 gehen bei deiner Größe, damit kommste dann schon zurecht !


----------



## Fox (14. Mai 2003)

Da drunter wäre ich eh nicht gegangen... So schlau bin ich ja inzwischen schon


----------



## Fox (15. Mai 2003)

Hmm der ist seinen Ruben wohl doch noch nicht losgeworden und hat ihn mir jetzt noch einmal angeboten... Allerdings kann ich auch noch nen T-1 Barcode bekommen der erst ein halbes Jahr alt ist, auch ne delle in der Kettenstrebe hat sowie etwas Lackverlust und 360 EUR kosten soll...


----------



## NRH (15. Mai 2003)

wenn Du den Barcode nimmst, gibtst Du mir doch bestimmt die email adresse für den Ruben  
Welcher der beiden ist schwer. Weil beide Preise einfach göttlich sind


----------



## Fox (15. Mai 2003)

Der Barcode müsste schwerer sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (15. Mai 2003)

Ist er auch....


----------



## Fox (15. Mai 2003)

Ich glaube ich werde den Ruben nehmen...


----------



## Bremerhavener© (15. Mai 2003)

Barcode hat ne bessere Reputation,den kannste mehr quälen, den Ruben bitte smooth behandeln sonst sagt der schnell ma dankeschön und quittiert den Dienst...der stabilste ist er jedenfalls nicht und dem T1 meiner Meinung nach auch unterlegen trotz des niedrigeren Gewichts.


----------



## NRH (15. Mai 2003)

Naja, ich denke Fox wird den rahmen net so hart rannehmen wie manch anderer.
Ausedem is' 80 und 360 'nen gewaltger unterschied.


----------



## Fox (15. Mai 2003)

Sicher wird der Barcode stabiler sein... Darüber bin ich mir schon im klaren... Aber für 80 EUR und in dem Zustand kann man nicht meckern... Da ist das dann auch nicht so schlimm wenn der Ruben Hops gehen sollte...

Hier Bilder vom Barcode:


----------



## Fox (24. Mai 2003)

Heute ist der Rahmen gekommen... Kettenstrebe etwas mehr eingedellt als ich dachte aber ich hoffe mal das er noch etwas halten wird... Fox proudly presents sein Mac Neil Ruben Alcantara Signature Frame...

[EDIT]
Hier mal noch ein Closeup von der Kettenstrebe:






BB Umgebung:






Steuerrohr:






[/EDIT]


----------

